# Feather Loss, Aggression or Mites?



## tiffanyh (May 30, 2008)

Hello.
I am experiencing feather loss in my doves in my aviary. I am attributing it to some new hierarchies being established. I have a large outdoor aviary with 6 doves-with two definite male, one questionable male and one baby. There has been feather loss on the back of the head on two birds and now my alpha hen is experiencing it. I have recently separated and made a bachelor pad, leaving one male in the main aviary with the two ladies and baby and a pair of finch.

My two males look beautiful, anyone know the pattern/look of mites on birds?
Does it sound like feather picking from male aggression?
Anyone else successfully keep males together?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I responed to your last post, but just to add, uneven pairs = trouble in the dove world, except a trio, which is one male to two females. extra males will fight for the hens. and the baby needs to be protected too, untill you know what sex he/she is. as far as the feathers, mine are molting right now so that may have something to do with it, plus the fighting. but spray them all with scatt anyway just to be sure, and then offer bathing on a weekly basis, with 20 mule team borax in the water. one tabls to the gallon, keeps them clean, which deters buggies.


----------



## tiffanyh (May 30, 2008)

Thanks so much. I worry about my little guys. I am keeping the boys separate until the baby is older, then Ill try again (hopefully baby is a female!). 

Ill treat for mites in the next few weeks when the baby gets older....cant hurt!


----------

